# KM's Big Thread of Planescape Races



## I'm A Banana (Jun 13, 2008)

The Planetouched​
The Bariaur​
The Outcaste Modron​
The Githzerai​
The Githyanki​
THERE!

These are the five major Planescape races for my PS4e campaign, all done up nice and pretty, feats and paragon paths for all. The sixth race is "human." I'm keeping it to six major races like the PH does, though with the six "planetouched" subdivisions, we actually have twelve unique species herein.

*Some Observations/Notes*

As far as class compatibility goes, *Cleric* = Planetouched is best, followed by Bariaur and maybe Githzerai. *Fighter*= Bariaur is best, but Outcaste Modrons, Githzerai, and Githyanki don't do too shabby. *Paladin*= Planetouched or or Bariaur are kind of tied, depending on the build, and Githzerai might not do awful. *Ranger*= Bariaur and Githzerai are tied, depending on build, and Plantouched may contribute. *Rogue*= Githzerai and Planetouched, but no one is really "optimized" for rogue builds. *Warlock*= Outcaste Modrons and Githyanki do the best, Planetouched might not do bad. *Warlord*=Planetouched, Bariaur, Outcastes, and Githyanki all contribute a little, but no "optimization." *Wizard*=Outcastes, Githzerai, and Githyanki all contribute, but, again, no "optimized" race
Because of the classes above, if I *do* add a sixth race, it would probably be slightly Wizard or Rogue optimized, but I like the ability of humans to dominate a few classes that the rest aren't the best suited for, so I may leave 'em blank. 
The major conflicts of Planescape, as expressed in the races, seem to be Freedom and Equality. This explains 2e's "anti-Harmonium propaganda!" slant, but I'll be trying to steer away from that here. Obviously, the Law/Chaos divide is very powerful in PS, and I think the CG and LE alignments need to be revived for the setting (along with "Chaotic" and "Lawful" as pure alignments). 
There is also a strong undercurrent of Self-Definition, here. Outcastes and Planetouched do it the best, but the Githzerai and the Githyanki are cast as "changing peoples," and the Bariaur are all about self-definition to begin with. I think this resonates really well with PS's "Belief is Power" theme: you aren't what your blood is, you are what you choose to be.
Major conflict for my 4e PS campaign: Fate vs. Free Choice. 

....I think I'll keep this one thread going and add my next step just here. My next step is going to be the Factions.

...thoughts thoughts thoughts...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 13, 2008)

One-time bump for the afternoon crowd.


----------



## Serensius (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome! I was looking for some 4e planetouched stats for one of my players, this is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## RandomCitizenX (Jun 13, 2008)

Just checked it out and really liked the way you rolled all the planetouched into one very thematic race. Only problem I could see is that you have a heroic feat granting darkvision. Considering how rare it is and that the base race doesn't even have low light vision, you may want to consider revising it.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple of things I saw with this class;

I'd make the ability +2 to one ability of the player's choice.

Does Religion cover planar knowledge? Not sure if that'd be best for a skill bonus...

I think they could stand having another racial feature. Maybe a natural attack? They'd all be mechanically identical, but describe differently. Tentacles for the far realm, claws for the Abyss, etc. Otherwise, maybe a resistance to one type of damage? The only ones that might be hard for are the Feywild and the Shadowfell...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I'm glad people are digging it. Hope it's pretty enough for ya. 



			
				RandomCitizenX said:
			
		

> Only problem I could see is that you have a heroic feat granting darkvision. Considering how rare it is and that the base race doesn't even have low light vision, you may want to consider revising it.




You're right.  I guess Low-Light Vision is better for a Heroic-tier feat. I was mostly thinking about giving the kanaima, foundling, and darklings something evocative that they could all share in common. Low-light didn't necessarily jazz me on it. But yeah, good idea. 

If you've got another idea for what those three could share that would be worth a heroic-teir feat, I'd love to hear it!



			
				Siberys said:
			
		

> I'd make the ability +2 to one ability of the player's choice.




I _really_ wanted them to have a good theme, seeing as they are quite disparate. Ability score bonuses are one way I could say "Tieflings and Aasimar and Chaonds and Zenythri and Fey'ri and Tanarukk and Shadowswifts are all like _this_." 

Without the bonuses to Wisdom and Charisma, does the flavor marking planetouched as influential and intuitive work as well? And do they have enough in common to stay together as one race without that (does the halo alone do it?)?



			
				Siberys said:
			
		

> Does Religion cover planar knowledge? Not sure if that'd be best for a skill bonus...




Honestly, I didn't see a skill that did a good job of covering planar knowledge.  I picked Religion, because what with the devils and the demons and the gods and the angels, it made a certain amount of sense for them to be well-versed (and it easily lets you play a character who was, say, a Pharoah on his home world, or the child of some deific curse, or something). I did that rather than make a new skill, which would hurt a bit of the compatibility, though perhaps a new skill would be warranted for planar adventuring ANYWAY (since dungeoneering and nature don't really cover it )....



			
				Siberys said:
			
		

> I think they could stand having another racial feature. Maybe a natural attack? They'd all be mechanically identical, but describe differently. Tentacles for the far realm, claws for the Abyss, etc. Otherwise, maybe a resistance to one type of damage? The only ones that might be hard for are the Feywild and the Shadowfell...




Maybe...I was comparing it to the Warforged they put out recently, who just have some "fluffy" abilities. Perhaps I should think of a new feat and give planetouched a different origin by default? Perhaps the feat could grant the natural attack (which is a keen idea by the way)?That would give them a little something to work with.

With a natural attack, I see it as (kind of a little) stepping on the toes of their encounter power, which is also an attack. Cool for an option, but I'm not sure I'd want it as a default. Resistances make more sense, but then I've gotta think of something new for the genasi halo to do as an aftereffect....

Sweet ideas got be brainstorming, keep it comin'!


----------



## RandomCitizenX (Jun 13, 2008)

Off the top of my head.... keep the name othersight and make it so they gain a +2 insight bonus to one roll on their next turn after they use their halo. Works well since the other specific planetouched type feats also add to the halo effect.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 14, 2008)

I've changed it! Othersight no longer grants darkvision. Hooray!


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I've been thinking about bariaur in expectation for one of my players in my Planescape campaign, I'll comment on that one. I'd propose the following:

1. I think ability modifiers should be Con and Wis. It's dangerously close to making them a dwarf knock-off, though, so I wouldn't have a problem with Str.

2. I think Bariaur Charge can be balanced with (and thematically should include) a pushback/knockdown effect all the time. Throw in "and push the target 1 square." Or even 2 squares, if you think it's appropriate.

3. I know bariaur traditionally have higher speeds than other races, but I think in this case you could do something more 4th Edition-y. 4e seems to like keeping the adventuring party together most of the time, and since I see bariaur as being not too much swifter around the battlefield than a normal race but maybe being able to scramble along open ground faster, I would knock their Move down to 6 and say that they get +2 to move when they run or charge.
I wish the ability weren't just like the orc racial ability or exactly like the Fast Runner feat, but this would be ideal in my opinion.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 14, 2008)

> 1. I think ability modifiers should be Con and Wis. It's dangerously close to making them a dwarf knock-off, though, so I wouldn't have a problem with Str.




Exactly why I did it with Strength instead of Con. Plus, with a natural weapon and a melee attack as a racial, they can get a lot of milage out of a good STR score, or even a not-bad STR score.



> 2. I think Bariaur Charge can be balanced with (and thematically should include) a pushback/knockdown effect all the time. Throw in "and push the target 1 square." Or even 2 squares, if you think it's appropriate.




Definitely possible. I just chose to go with damage for the sake of having that "double damage on a charge!" feel.

Actually, since the charge already gives you a +2 attack, I might drop the +2 and add that push (and the feat still lets 'em knock prone, which is different enough). Nice idea!



> 3. I know bariaur traditionally have higher speeds than other races, but I think in this case you could do something more 4th Edition-y. 4e seems to like keeping the adventuring party together most of the time, and since I see bariaur as being not too much swifter around the battlefield than a normal race but maybe being able to scramble along open ground faster, I would knock their Move down to 6 and say that they get +2 to move when they run or charge.
> I wish the ability weren't just like the orc racial ability or exactly like the Fast Runner feat, but this would be ideal in my opinion.




Y'know, you're right about this, though I'd absolutely want it to be different from the orcs and the Fast Runner, they do need to go "faster" in some way, I think (it fits their theme as being wanderers and nomads and travelers, too).

How's this sound: Because they're goats and goats are agile as all get out on craggy rocks and the like, perhaps give them the ability to ignore difficult terrain? So on a flat field, we're all going the same speed, but amongst the rocks and thorns and rubble, everyone but Bariaur Billy is slipping and stumbling....


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 14, 2008)

> Tieflings and Aasimar and Chaonds and Zenythri and Fey'ri and Tanarukk and Shadowswifts



 I can't download the files right now. Are these the "Planetouched" races in the pdf?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 14, 2008)

I've edited the Bariaur Charge and the speed, giving them the ability to ignore difficult terrain rather than 2 extra squares.



			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I can't download the files right now. Are these the "Planetouched" races in the pdf?




Not _specifically_. I went with a more 4thified terminology. But _thematically_ I think I captured what set planetouched apart as a group from everyone else (namely, the leadership skills and the "planar energy"). 

So if you're looking for specific fey'ri stuff, you won't find it, but if you want to build a character that is a charming and insightful creature touched by evil, you definitely will.  Call them a fey'ri and say they were dsecended from elves and it'll fill the same kind of narrative space, even if the old 3e fey'ri had a bunch of SLA's that this guy doesn't.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 14, 2008)

This doesn't look bad. 
(read: Like it very much.  )

Here are my complaints anyway:
Bariar: 
I think the ability to ignore difficult terrain is a little too powerful. You should probably limit it like the Elven power - this one allows you to shift in difficult terrain, IIRC.

Planetouched: 
- I am not sure if the Halos power isn't a little to strong, since it deals damage and causes a secondary effect. On the other hand, the Dragonborns Breath weapon has a better area. 
- There's a typo in the power for Avandra, and you should probably revise the entire sentence. Maybe use the word swap instead of shift? 
- The Epic Endless Halo feat makes the Paragon Path ability useless, and works a little oddly with the Paragon tier feat Aura. I think the Sustaining of the Aura should not deal damage, especially if you consider that it can become a Burst 3. That's a lot of damage to a lot of targets. 
- Considering the Aura abilities, I think the Halo shouldn't heal, but just grant temporary hit points. Infinite healing is not per se wrong in 4E, but I think it might come off as a little to powerful for Epic Tier abilities. 


Oh, and be honest - you're only writing up the Planetouched because of the hot chicks pics you wanted to use.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 14, 2008)

> Here are my complaints anyway:




It's the only way I'll learn!!!!1



> Bariar:
> I think the ability to ignore difficult terrain is a little too powerful. You should probably limit it like the Elven power - this one allows you to shift in difficult terrain, IIRC.




Probably right, but I need something that makes them faster at all points. The idea is that they get to move more squares than other PCs in a round. Straight speed might not be the best way to handle that, so how, I wonder...



> Planetouched:
> - I am not sure if the Halos power isn't a little to strong, since it deals damage and causes a secondary effect. On the other hand, the Dragonborns Breath weapon has a better area.




Yeah, I compared it most directly do the dragonborn breath. In exchange for only hitting next to you, you add a little effect. Its less useful for ranged characters like acher-rangers and wizards and warlocks and certain clerics and the like, so the extra effect may persuade some of them to take it in considering a defensive approach (you come near me, and you'll be sorry!). 


> - There's a typo in the power for Avandra, and you should probably revise the entire sentence. Maybe use the word swap instead of shift?




I tried to make it close to the wording on the Channel Divinity feat, but I could have been half-asleep, so I'll take another look.



> - The Epic Endless Halo feat makes the Paragon Path ability useless, and works a little oddly with the Paragon tier feat Aura. I think the Sustaining of the Aura should not deal damage, especially if you consider that it can become a Burst 3. That's a lot of damage to a lot of targets.




Hmmm...good point. Perhaps if sustained, you can instead add some damage to your melee attacks instead? 



> - Considering the Aura abilities, I think the Halo shouldn't heal, but just grant temporary hit points. Infinite healing is not per se wrong in 4E, but I think it might come off as a little to powerful for Epic Tier abilities.




Temp HP might be good enough, I'll take a closer look at it, I remember thinking it might've been out of whack.



> Oh, and be honest - you're only writing up the Planetouched because of the hot chicks pics you wanted to use.




Are you complaining?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 14, 2008)

So I've edited the Bariaur stuff again. Now, ignoring difficult terrain costs them a little something -- either they spend more time doing it (and they can't make a double-move) or they are charging. That should be pretty reasonable, the total ignoring was a little too binary, definitely.

I revised the Avandra power (ha!), and changed the sustained halo to add the quality to your melee attacks and touches rather than occupy a burst 3 with permenant destructive might (way too powerful!). I've gotten rid of the at-will halo feat, replaced it with something that lets you use the halo more often. This kind of fixes the problem with the healing, so I think I'll leave it at healing. 

A character with all these traits is still lighting up like the fourth of july, but I guess if you've got it, flaunt it!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jun 14, 2008)

These are great. Well done especially on the bariaur!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Are you complaining?



No. But this little cheap tricks to tempt me into reading more of your material... work. 

 

(Though the fact that there was interesting stuff to read around the pictures might have helped a little more. But "I am reading it for the articles" is a common excuse, isn't it?)


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 15, 2008)

KM, the bariaur's "Freedom of Movement" is a KO punch of awesome. I bow to your design skills. Keep up the good work!  I'll be paying attention to this thread.

About planewalking and skills... While the "outer planes" (Astral Sea domains) are encompassed by Religion, I think that a Planescape 4e campaign warrants a new skills. Perhaps you could combine the PS3E skills Planar Expertise and Knowledge (Planes) from Planewalker?

Oh, and a question - why don't I recognize many of the planetouched varieties? I see that you're reaching into myth, but is this your own creation or recreation of a later planescape book?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 15, 2008)

Now introducing perhaps one of the most playable versions of the "rogue modrons" ever created.  I had kind of a lot of fun with this guy.

I went with "outcaste" instead of "rogue" because (a) rogue is a class, and (b) "outcaste" helped emphasize the feel of these modrons being outside of the caste system of the normal modrons. 

I kind of want to run this guy levels 1-30 and then take him up against Orcus for some vengeance for the Modron March... "I'll show YOU who is the One and the Prime!"



			
				Mudstrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> No. But this little cheap tricks to tempt me into reading more of your material... work.




Hahaha, good. I hope you enjoy those sexy sexy modrons. 



> KM, the bariaur's "Freedom of Movement" is a KO punch of awesome. I bow to your design skills.




I graciously accept bows, curtsies, contacts for freelancing, and payment in dollars and euros! 



> About planewalking and skills... While the "outer planes" (Astral Sea domains) are encompassed by Religion, I think that a Planescape 4e campaign warrants a new skills. Perhaps you could combine the PS3E skills Planar Expertise and Knowledge (Planes) from Planewalker?




I think I need a Planewalking skill for the setting that mimics both of those, but these races are meant to be able to be used in other settings, too, so I probably won't integrate the skill with them. I'd also have to think of uses for the skill that don't just involve "How much do you know about plane X?" because that just doesn't seem like it would cut it.  I might have it able to mimic some features of the Nature skill, but I'd want it to do something all its own, too.



> Oh, and a question - why don't I recognize many of the planetouched varieties? I see that you're reaching into myth, but is this your own creation or recreation of a later planescape book?




They're basically original.

"Einjeriar" did pop up in one of the PSMC's, but they were just kind of generic upper-planar warriors, so I pulled a 4e and took a cool name for something totally different (and more similar to the Aasimar). 

[sblock=Design Diary notes for the planetouched]
Actually, the planetouched varieties were something that I wrestled with a bit. 4e takes the name "tiefling" and appropriates it for a truly different creature than the PS tiefling. Part and parcel of that race's feel was the idea that you were the trash of the multiverse, nobody loved you, and everyone thought you were going to kill them and eat them (and half the time it was true). The 4e guys, being nobles from a fallen empire, turn that pretty much on its head. They're also expressly tied to devils, which aren't THAT unique in the planar spectrum anymore (Hell is just an island in the Astral Sea). So I found myself having to kind of re-create the 2e/3e tiefling with this version of the planetouched, and also offering up the aasimar and the genasi...at least. All the while ignoring the 4e tiefling laughing about its upgrade in the corner. 

I think I did okay. The kanaima should give you the same gemeral feel of a 2e/3e tiefling in Sigil. The einjeriar should do likewise for the aasimar, and the genasi should be okay there. Rather than Good vs. Evil, it's Primordials vs. Gods, Beggars vs. Nobles, which is a very Sigil/Planescape motif. 

I was a little concerned about "needless symmetry," but with planetouched being the default race other than human, I wanted them to have plenty of options, and also to give a good baseline for introducing new types. Now, all a DM has to do to introduce a new bloodline of planetouched is give them a halo ability and decide if they're considered noble or rejected. You don't need a new ability score modifier or a new spell-like mechanic, just another variant on the halo. 

And along the way I got the Foundlings and the Darklings as kind of analogous to the Positive Energy and Negative Energy planes. 

So the new variants are kind of the cause of "tiefling" going to a totally different creature, and of a need for one way to reflect at least 6 different races.
[/sblock]


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

Seeing your modrons make me so happy. No joke, I'm sitting here staring at the pad of paper where I was writing down my own thoughts on rogue modrons. I'll give you what I think so far:

1. You call them "outcaste," which is not a word. Either you meant "outcast" or you intentionally coined a new word, alluding to their hierarchical caste system, and their expulsion from it. Either way, keep the term "outcaste," because I think it's awesome.

2. Quadrones have always been 6' in height, but honestly that always sort of bugged me. I automatically imagine them being shorter, and the proportions of something so boxy being so tall gnaws at me. In my version, I had quietly bumped them down to 5' and hoped no Planescape veterans would call me out on it.

3. The paragon path. Awesome, but there are a couple of formatting errors. First, the quote is awkwardly split between two adjacent columns. Second, the second two powers read "Storm Horns Utility 12" and "Storm Horns Attack 20," respectively.

4. Modron March is a really awesome feat, and I love how creative you get with modron abilities. Honestly, I was kind of stumped for making the modrons seem cool enough. I wonder if 5 damage is enough, though, at paragon levels. Maybe damage equal to your level?

5. Relentless Persistence is fantastic. It's a really subtle effect, but it's exactly what 4e does best: using rules to quietly suggest the character of a creature.

6. Autocrossbow confuses me a little bit. How many crossbows do you have mounted on you? 10? Can you fire ten times without reloading, but then you have to spend 10 minor actions to reload them all?

7. Aviatronics seems cool, and a good compromise between non-flying PCs and winged quadrones, but I don't get what the advantage of flying while shifting is, unless I missed some way that modrons get to shift several squares.

8. I feel like they ought to have an ability that benefits allies, to highlight their organization and teamwork-oriented nature. Or maybe I should just play that modron warlord I've been dreaming about.

9. Like in their original incarnation, I don't think a bonus against Illusions would be out of order.


Fantastic work. This might be my favorite of your race writeups.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 15, 2008)

BendBars/Lift Gates said:
			
		

> 1. You call them "outcaste," which is not a word. Either you meant "outcast" or you intentionally coined a new word, alluding to their hierarchical caste system, and their expulsion from it. Either way, keep the term "outcaste," because I think it's awesome.



I believe I coined it anew, specifically to allude to the caste system and the fact that they are not a part of it. "Outcast" works, but I wanted something a bit less generic to avoid the "rogue" problem going forward. I'm pretty stoked that you dig it.  



> 2. Quadrones have always been 6' in height, but honestly that always sort of bugged me. I automatically imagine them being shorter, and the proportions of something so boxy being so tall gnaws at me. In my version, I had quietly bumped them down to 5' and hoped no Planescape veterans would call me out on it.



*shrug* I think it might help a little bit with their "silly" reputation to see them as standing over most other humanoids, rather than down there with the dwarves, but it probably doesn't matter. Five feet kind of makes sense given the "five foot squares" of 3e/4e, and the inherent hilarity of having a modron that thought the world corresponds to these 5-foot squares in reality.  And 6 works with the Rule of Three (kind of). So it's kind of a toss up in my mind. I stuck with 6 because I didn't see a reason to change it from 2e, but whatevs. 



> 3. The paragon path. Awesome, but there are a couple of formatting errors. First, the quote is awkwardly split between two adjacent columns. Second, the second two powers read "Storm Horns Utility 12" and "Storm Horns Attack 20," respectively.



*smack* Thanks for calling that out, I forgot to change Storm Horns from the Bariaur document. 

Durrrrr....



> 4. Modron March is a really awesome feat, and I love how creative you get with modron abilities. Honestly, I was kind of stumped for making the modrons seem cool enough. I wonder if 5 damage is enough, though, at paragon levels. Maybe damage equal to your level?



I just HAD to make some mechanic with that name.  I was a little worried about giving them damage at all, to be honest. But if you think it's a little light, I can certainly ramp it up. Equal to level sounds like a nice scaling effect to me.



> 5. Relentless Persistence is fantastic. It's a really subtle effect, but it's exactly what 4e does best: using rules to quietly suggest the character of a creature.



I do enjoy the way that 4e "persuades" you to role-play combat sometimes.  I also like the dynamic this causes if the modron goes after someone soft and evasive like a goblin. "Excuse me, Mr. Goblin, but I told you to STAY PUT!" *smash*



> 6. Autocrossbow confuses me a little bit. How many crossbows do you have mounted on you? 10? Can you fire ten times without reloading, but then you have to spend 10 minor actions to reload them all?




First, "A number of them."  I deliberately avoided saying how many because I didn't want a clever player trying to game the number of bolts and the number of shots and the number of crossbows.

Second, the intent was to just have 1 minor action to reload them all, but I see where that's vague. I'll change it around. 



> 7. Aviatronics seems cool, and a good compromise between non-flying PCs and winged quadrones, but I don't get what the advantage of flying while shifting is, unless I missed some way that modrons get to shift several squares.




Mostly, you get to ignore difficult terrain (like the elves), and if you are for some reason granted more shifting squares, you can use them. That was the thought behind it, anyway. 



> 8. I feel like they ought to have an ability that benefits allies, to highlight their organization and teamwork-oriented nature. Or maybe I should just play that modron warlord I've been dreaming about.




I avoided doing this because I didn't want to overly pigeonhole them into the "leader" role, which is easy to do with any Lawful being, I think (and, unlike the planetouched, they didn't need much of a stronger theme than they had). Plus, they're pretty much always described as not quite getting the motives of others, so I'm not sure there's anything inherently inspiring about a metal box telling you to "Berk those jinks in their leatherheads! Don't pike what I tell your face! Harys Hatchys has discounts at 40% off! Attack!" 

On the other hand, a modron warlord could either go that hilarious route, or be truly eerie. "Why do you listen to that blunderbox?" "Because he is our commander and we listen to our commander...."



> 9. Like in their original incarnation, I don't think a bonus against Illusions would be out of order.




Well, they do get a bonus to Perception and a bonus to Will saves. More general than a bonus against illusions, but still helpful when facing them.


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

In that case, I bow to your incredible 4th-fu and accept the gift of modron as it stands.

I'm serious about that modron warlord. What role would suit a modron better than constantly assessing a complex system like a battle and positioning the variables to achieve a goal? I see a modron who doesn't talk much but is a tactical prodigy. It wouldn't shout commands to its allies so much as outline a genius battleplan at the start of the battle (which, to the guys at the table, only becomes clear as they take advantage of the round-by-round benefits of the warlord powers), or just makes opportunities for its teammates by playing the battle to perfection. If it ever did try for an Inspiring Warlord build, it would probably sound like you described.


----------



## Khuxan (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried downloading the Outcaste Modron file and I got a "format error: not a pdf or corrupted". 

Would you be able to email it to me? billbrowne AT optusnet DOT com DOT au

Thanks.


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

You may have caught the file mid-upload or something.


----------



## Khuxan (Jun 15, 2008)

BendBars/LiftGates said:
			
		

> You may have caught the file mid-upload or something.




I've tried downloading it several times, and opening it in a couple of different readers.


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

KM, I also just thought of something else for modrons: armor.

Warforged now wear armor instead of having composite plating as a racial trait and having the armor feats. It still doesn't make sense for modrons to wear armor claimed from defeated enemies or that they find lying around in some treasure heap, but you should include information as to what a modron PC does to improve its AC.

The obvious fix is to say that they can be fitted with armor layers that work exactly like normal suits of armor and cost the same, which is what anyone would do, anyway, but I think you need to say so just for completeness.

Also, what do you think of modrons upgrading their armor or acquiring magic armor? How easy should it be? If a modron finds a suit of _AdjectiveNoun Armor +4_ while adventuring, how easy should it be to incorporate it into its armor plating? I think it should be a fairly simple process, that can be done during an extended rest.

This, of course, runs an undesirable precedent of including a drawback in a race's traits, but I think it needs to be done: Effectively, a modron cannot change its armor during a short rest like a normal character, but it can change its armor during an extended rest with one other character's assistance (for those hard-to-reach polyhedral faces). It strains believability to imagine a modron prying apart a suit of armor, gluing it to its body, and deriving all the armor's benefits, but it seems the least punitive solution, and is most in keeping with the 4th Edition policy of having universal rules with exceptions only when they're needed.

Maybe it would be better to say that a modron requires the Enchant Magic Item ritual to re-shape the armor into modron body plating, which can be affixed to its frame during any short rest, just as a normal character may change armor during a short rest. This seems acceptable, since the ritual is specifically pointed out to be used for resizing armor for characters of a new size to wear, and in this usage it doesn't require a component cost.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 15, 2008)

Khuxan said:
			
		

> Would you be able to email it to me?




Sent! I dunno, sometimes MediaFire goes all wonky on me? Assuming you're following the links to the download, and not just saving the links themselves, you should be fine, but heck if I know. Either way, there's that, and I can send you the update when I get it done (probably tomorrow), too. 



			
				BendBars/LiftGates said:
			
		

> In that case, I bow to your incredible 4th-fu and accept the gift of modron as it stands.




Hahaha, don't bow to that, not this early in the game. 

I'll be probably taking your suggestion to increase the damage from 5 to "equal level" for the feat, definitely. Everything else is just clarity. 



> I'm serious about that modron warlord. What role would suit a modron better than constantly assessing a complex system like a battle and positioning the variables to achieve a goal? I see a modron who doesn't talk much but is a tactical prodigy. It wouldn't shout commands to its allies so much as outline a genius battleplan at the start of the battle (which, to the guys at the table, only becomes clear as they take advantage of the round-by-round benefits of the warlord powers), or just makes opportunities for its teammates by playing the battle to perfection. If it ever did try for an Inspiring Warlord build, it would probably sound like you described.




Awesome! If you get to play him (or can convince someone else to play him), let me know how it turns out!



> Warforged now wear armor instead of having composite plating as a racial trait and having the armor feats. It still doesn't make sense for modrons to wear armor claimed from defeated enemies or that they find lying around in some treasure heap, but you should include information as to what a modron PC does to improve its AC.
> 
> The obvious fix is to say that they can be fitted with armor layers that work exactly like normal suits of armor and cost the same, which is what anyone would do, anyway, but I think you need to say so just for completeness.




Brilliant point, I'm kind of surprised I overlooked that. At the very least, that's some cool flavor as the modron dismantles the armor to pick out pieces that (a) fit, and that (b) improve its AC the bestest.

I think I'll go basically with what you describe, it's a good way to solve the problem. I might keep it as being a short rest, though. "Give me five minutes!" he says, brandishing a hammer, some nails, and a bucket of red-hot coals...


----------



## Dacileva (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> > 1. You call them "outcaste," which is not a word. Either you meant "outcast" or you intentionally coined a new word, alluding to their hierarchical caste system, and their expulsion from it. Either way, keep the term "outcaste," because I think it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I coined it anew, specifically to allude to the caste system and the fact that they are not a part of it.



Convergent linguistic evolution.  "Outcaste" already exists, and in fact means pretty much exactly what you wanted it to mean.  

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/outcaste
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=outcaste&x=0&y=0
http://www.britannica.com/eb/article-9057743/outcaste

ETA: I like all of these so far.  The various planetouched each have a good, definite feel (my wife, who's been bemoaning the loss of her 3.5 cansin, is interested in the foundling already), and the implementation of the bariaur is quite well done.  As for the armor/outcaste modron situation, you could always go the "won't find armor sized for him; must pay double to have armor made for him; must use the _enchant magic item_ ritual to resize magic armor for him" route.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Now introducing perhaps one of the most playable versions of the "rogue modrons" ever created.  I had kind of a lot of fun with this guy.
> 
> I went with "outcaste" instead of "rogue" because (a) rogue is a class, and (b) "outcaste" helped emphasize the feel of these modrons being outside of the caste system of the normal modrons.
> 
> ...



In fact, I do. They're awesome. They look also funny, so I am not sure I could use Modrons in a serious campaign, honestly, but that's besides the point. They still look good. 

The first illustrations reminds me of a kids TV show on German TV. The cast consisted of
- A living coffer
- A (hand puppet) Raven
- A woman.
They worked/lived in some kid of antiques shop and told stories (usually in form of animated comics).
Edit: And I remember the name again - Siebenstein!
http://www.tivi.de/fernsehen/siebenstein/start/index.html

Or does it remind me more of "Bernd, das Brot"
http://www.bernddasbrot.com/ 
http://www.bernddasbrot.com/pics/rotation/herrenhaus_g.jpg



---

Anyway, back to topic - Planetouched: 
I think now I've nailed down what I don't like about the Healing Aurea part: It uses no healing surge, but can be done at will. This means infinite healing ignoring any Healing Surges. I am not sure that's a good idea. In fact, I am sure it's not. If you limit it to bloodied creatures though, it should work fine. (Or temporary hit points.)


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

I might advise more strongly to go the Enchant Magic Item route. It ties up more loose ends:

Can a modron convert any suit of armor at all? Does it have to be Medium size? Does it damage the armor at all? Can it put the armor back the way it came? Can it attach this armor to its cubic body on its own? Does it need full blacksmithing tools to take the armor apart? Do all modrons have this knowledge of armor-crafting? Can they therefore make other suits of armor?



Also, there's the question of a modron's odd body and other magic items. Fortunately, 4th Edition neatly spells out the magic item body slots. Can they wear capes/cloaks? Where do they put a necklace? A headband? Boots? I think I could see a modron getting away with a lot of magic items by wearing them unconventionally, but it seems to me that they're simply out of luck when it comes to helmets.


Do you also want to write in information on modron storage options? A special satchel bag that fits around a 3' wide cube, a box on the side, a compartment in the thing's chest.


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 15, 2008)

Bladeling Racial Traits

Average Height: 5'5" - 6'2"
Average Weight: 160-220 lb.

Ability Scores: +2 Constitution, +2 Dexterity
Size: Medium
Speed: 6 squares
Vision: Low-light Normal?

Languages: Common, one other
Skill Bonuses: +2 Intimidate, +2 Religion
Bones of Iron: +1 to Fortitude defense.


I'm still casting about for other abilities. Razor storm should work much like Dragon Breath, except expanded:

Razor Storm     Bladeling Racial Power
Daily
Standard Action    Close blast 5
Targets: All creatures in area
Attack: Constitution +2 vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + Constitution modifier damage.
Increase to +4 bonus and 3d6 + Constitution modifier damage at 11th level, and to +6 bonus and 4d6 + Constitution modifier damage at 21st level.
Effect: Using this power deals you damage equal to your level.


----------



## Ginnel (Jun 15, 2008)

For the Modron

I think the +2 attack bonus gained from calculating is a tad overpowered compare it to combat reflexes +1 on OA's, i don't see giving up a move for a +2 bonus to be that balanced myself especially as it overshadows the prime shot class feature instead of needing to move into position for +1 you stand still for +2, same with the relentless attack maybe bump that one up to Paragon tier.

Also you'll want the bonuses to be feat bonuses so they don't stack with everything or maybe even racial if your being generous, make sure you name the type of bonus for the majority of these powers unamed bonuses are rare I think.

I like the idea of enchant item ritual resizing armor for the modrons and I love the racial encounter power you've done, the flying shifting thing is also groovy though I'd probably put in a description or rule that its only 1ft off the ground while flying and must land after the shift.

Not 100% sure about the racial bonus to history, could it be changed to endurance?

Anywho's good work


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 16, 2008)

Uploading the revised files now!



> I think the +2 attack bonus gained from calculating is a tad overpowered compare it to combat reflexes +1 on OA's, i don't see giving up a move for a +2 bonus to be that balanced myself especially as it overshadows the prime shot class feature instead of needing to move into position for +1 you stand still for +2, same with the relentless attack maybe bump that one up to Paragon tier.




I'm going to have to mostly disagree with that.  It doesn't overshadow prime shot, because prime shot does something kind of totally different (it encourages "scouting," and is meant to become useless by the time the defenders have caught up), and you are giving up half your turn to get a +2 bonus. By Paragon tier, you'll probably have much more effective things to do with your move action than get a +2 bonus to a single attack roll. The same is largely true of Relentless Attack -- because it will often be a feat you want to use, but clever enemies will try to stop you from using, it isn't the most reliable +2 in the basket. Compared with another heroic-tier racial feat (like Dragonborn Frenzy) it actually might be a little underpowered, because of its highly situational nature. 



> Also you'll want the bonuses to be feat bonuses so they don't stack with everything or maybe even racial if your being generous, make sure you name the type of bonus for the majority of these powers unamed bonuses are rare I think.




No, they were meant to be feat bonuses, since feats grant them.  I'll add the word. 



> Not 100% sure about the racial bonus to history, could it be changed to endurance?




Could be, but History, I think, better represents their curiosity and their ordered directory of information, so I think I'll keep it as History.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 17, 2008)

I just added the Githzerai.

Hope I got their flavor good.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> I just added the Githzerai.
> 
> Hope I got their flavor good.




The link is incorrect, btw.  Looks like you did hhttp  Too many h's.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 17, 2008)

Should be fixed now. Thanks, Dog Moon!


----------



## Horacio (Jun 17, 2008)

Really well done, KM!
Nice to see Planescape already being ported to 4e!


----------



## Stormtalon (Jun 17, 2008)

I am soooo gonna have to check out the Bariaur when I get home -- one of the most fun (and deranged) characters I ever played was one.

Tadduk (aka: Theodore Edward Ursus, Esquire) shall live again!

He'd suffered a massive knock on the head upon being ejected to the Prime and came to believe that _he_ was merely a mount, while a toy teddy bear (which he kept in a saddle on his back) was the real hero.  Add in the fact that his delusion was strong enough to make the bear move and talk for him, and you have a barkeeper's worst nightmare....

This makes me a happy, happy person indeed.


----------



## BendBars/LiftGates (Jun 18, 2008)

Some bashers have gone and made some monster versions of the bladeling. Hopefully leaving this link here will prompt you to give the spiky bastards a shot.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4306528&posted=1#post4306528


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jun 18, 2008)

GITHYANKI!

That marks the end of my major race project.

From here, I'm heading to Faction Land. The fundamental way I'll be handling factions is by tapping into "Knowledge is Power." By belonging to a Faction, you get to choose alternate powers (regardless of your class) as you level up. You also get Faction-exclusive feats and Faction-exclusive Paragon Paths and Faction-exclusive Epic Destinies. You only get these by belonging to a faction. You don't HAVE to belong to a faction (sticking with your core-only feats), and even if you join a faction, you don't HAVE to take a power (most of the mundane NPC's don't!), but you get some extra options, and that's always fun.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 18, 2008)

KM, nice work! The faction project sounds like a major undertaking. If you want a hand with Sensates, I'd be happy to help. I ran a PS campaign for 2 sensate PCs where we explored various sects within the Sensates and I provided new abilities for them as well. You may want to do it more "by the book", in which case have you checked out the prestige classes at Planewalker?


----------



## Dragonbait (Jul 7, 2008)

Bumping because this is good stuff!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> From here, I'm heading to Faction Land. The fundamental way I'll be handling factions is by tapping into "Knowledge is Power." By belonging to a Faction, you get to choose alternate powers (regardless of your class) as you level up. You also get Faction-exclusive feats and Faction-exclusive Paragon Paths and Faction-exclusive Epic Destinies. You only get these by belonging to a faction. You don't HAVE to belong to a faction (sticking with your core-only feats), and even if you join a faction, you don't HAVE to take a power (most of the mundane NPC's don't!), but you get some extra options, and that's always fun.



This sounds cool. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Wizbane (Jul 8, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> GITHYANKI!
> 
> That marks the end of my major race project.
> 
> From here, I'm heading to Faction Land. The fundamental way I'll be handling factions is by tapping into "Knowledge is Power." By belonging to a Faction, you get to choose alternate powers (regardless of your class) as you level up. You also get Faction-exclusive feats and Faction-exclusive Paragon Paths and Faction-exclusive Epic Destinies. You only get these by belonging to a faction. You don't HAVE to belong to a faction (sticking with your core-only feats), and even if you join a faction, you don't HAVE to take a power (most of the mundane NPC's don't!), but you get some extra options, and that's always fun.





Yup. Can I borrow the gith ones for the IEC setting on EN wiki? Yes? Open to editing btw, 'til something official pops up. Come visit the IEC pages!


----------



## Verision (Jul 9, 2008)

*My own personal crusade*

I know I'm going to get booed off stage for this one, but I must say it. I *REALLY* don't think you should give homebrew races natural attacks (or proficiency bonuses to unarmed attacks) *at least* not in the base abilities of the race. Doing so with feats is probably more acceptable, but the simple fact that *no official PC playable race has a natural attack *says to me that it shouldn't be done. 

Maybe you think I'm crazy. Maybe you think a Natural Attack isn't that powerful and can't be that much of a big deal. Maybe you think the race can't get by without it. Maybe you think it'll "warp the suspension of disbelief" if the race can't use what is "obviously" a natural weapon. I don't know. 

My point though is this: Almost every Monstrous race in 3.x had a natural attack and almost every homebrewed race I see for 4e has a natural attack. But the Minotaur in 4e doesn't have a natural attack and the 3.x version did. If the Minotaur doesn't get a natural attack, then no race should.

Having said all this, you can obviously do whatever you want with your own personal homebrew. But that doesn't make it 4e legal.

This is my personal crusade; I will not give up. Natrual Attacks and Natural Armour don't exist in 4e.


----------



## Cyber-Dave (Jan 18, 2009)

The Modron heroic feat +2 to hit bonuses are overpowered in my opinion. Feats in 4e rarely give a +1 to hit. A +2 to hit just seems a tad unheard of to me. Relentless Persistence and Calculating are just way too powerful for heroic tier feats. Honestly, Relentless Persistence might be overpowered for anything other then an epic feat... at least, that is my opinion.

The autocrossbow feat seems a little weird. What does it do exactly, give you an automatic property with crossbows you own, or give you an "installed" crossbow with a feat? After reading it I was a little unclear. It just seems a little weird...

Modron March also seems like it might be a little overpowered, but I am not sure. Maybe not.

The "Form a Line" power for your Modron Paragon Path needs to have a duraction listed. Under your current wording, it pretty much means that from that point on for the rest of the game only creatures in that square have line of sight or line of effect to you. That is obviously helluva overpowered. Its also obviously not what you intended. I assume it lasts until the end of your next turn?

This is a fluff question, because I honestly don't remember. Didn't Modron Outcasts in 2e/Planewalker's 3e have to sleep? If so, you might want to remove that no sleeping bit from the race.

Another thing, you might want to add in the following stanza to the racial abilities: You can us attached components and embedded components made for Modron's (see Equipment, page 32, Dragon 364). I think that using "warforged style" attached and embedded components would really make sense for this race. Indeed, the "armbow" magic item, used on a repeating crossbow from the Adventurers Vault, might make a little more sense/capture what you were trying to capture with the autocrossbow feat in a little less of a weird way.

Anyways, all in all, I really like your Modron Outcast race. Its very nice. I hope my constructive criticism is helpful to you.

P.S. I agree that not race should receive "natural weapons," at least not without a feat. I think the charge racial power already covers that. You didn't need to add a natural "horns" attack to the racial powers of the race as well.


----------



## Clueless (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi KM!
I wanted to ask you something on behalf of Planewalker. We're working on gathering together a release of Planescape in 4th, and I was directed to your thread for the excellent writeups you have. I wanted to know if we could get your permission to include them in the PSCS 4ed ?


----------



## JediSoth (Mar 4, 2009)

This stuff is cool enough to make me want to adopt 4E so I can run a Planescape campaign in it (especially since several of my players have been dropping hints that they want to try 4E).


----------



## Zogmo (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> GITHYANKI!
> 
> That marks the end of my major race project.
> 
> From here, I'm heading to Faction Land.




Ok, KM your stuff is too good to not want more.  I hope you are still doing the factions!

PS4e, gotta have it.


----------

